

Ways for designers to work with engineers - allenleein
https://medium.com/@charliedeets/how-not-to-make-your-engineer-s-life-completely-terrible-292a6d5d134c

======
PebblesHD
Fascinating and really quite an accurate article, but I have one question: Is
it common to describe interface designs with almost pseudo-css style
definitions? It seems like a really good idea but I've never seen that sort of
description before

~~~
whytaka
This is exactly what I do at my startup. It's the fastest way to convey
styling and sizing to the devs.

I am looking forward to when UI design software lets us integrate margin
constraints and similar features that we see in layout builders on Xcode into
the visual design document itself.

~~~
PebblesHD
Neat! Thanks for the insight. I've actually brought this up for the
improvement process where I work so hopefully we can see some of the benefits
soon as well.

